# Sundance 17 or Carolina Skiff 17???



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

I need to make a decision between two boats. Price isn't a factor since I own both of them and just need to decide which one to keep.

Usage: Usually take my wife and 2 kids to the island, with chairs and umbrellas. Will flounder and fish from it.

1999 Sundance 17 with 1999 60 Evinrude.

Pros 

I like the slight V to the hull which helps with the waves a bit.
The center console is a bit bigger, which means myself and another can duck behind it when it is cool. Also means both kids can sit on the front of the console.
The motor has more power. It runs very good.
Cons

The front deck is larger, which limits the amount of floor space in front of the console. Probably 2 foot shorter than the Carolina Skiff
1993 Carolina Skiff 17 with 2007 Yamaha 50

Pros

The motor is a Yamaha and it is newer
More floor space.
The boat is actually in better shape than the Sundance - though most differences are cosmetic.
Cons

Worried that the flatter hull (compared to the Sundance) will be a little rougher when there is a chop
Motor isn't as strong, which could make a difference if I take family and a friend.
My biggest concern is the ride and the power. Both boats are in good shape.

Which boat would you go keep?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Have you thought about a motor swap ? I like the Yammie, but as you said I think I would prefer the Sundance hull ! I had a Polar skiff that was flat and hated how it would beat you to death, very hard ride in chop.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I like the carolina skiffs myself. Doesn't the carolina skiff have higher sides and what about the gas mileage. Have you considered those options as well.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

CCC - the motor swap is an option, but one has binnacle controls and the other has side mount. If I had to choose, I am not sure which motor I would want. Even though the Yamaha is newer, the Evinrude runs good and has more power. 

Dsar592 - the CS does have a little higher side, which would be nice. 

Eventually, I would like to have a 17 with a four stroke motor. I have been looking for one, but haven't found a good deal yet.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Tough choice, but I'd go with the sundance because of the smoother ride. Kids & wife have a tougher time adjusting to a choppy ride


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

well, I've owned one and fished both. My impression was that if blindfolded, you couldn't tell the diff. in ride between the two. What are you going to be carrying for gear /crew? Both boats sound a bit underpowered! My 19 CS had a 90 and with a heavy load was a tad weak.


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

Sundance. I loved mine! Also, you could sell that Carolina skiff really quick due to it being more popular and it has the Yamaha power.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

The Sundance has a max rating of 60 and it does well with the 60 that is on it. 

Usually when we go to the beach, there are 4 of us with three cast nets, two ice chests and a couple of rods. 

I have never needed to go full power to get the Sundance on plane. I hate an underpowered boat

Glad to know there wasn't much difference in the ride. I was hoping that might be the case.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm a bit confused. You own both boats. I'm assuming you've used both of them long enough since you listed each individual pros and cons. Why do you need outside inputs?


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Orion45 said:


> I'm a bit confused. You own both boats. I'm assuming you've used both of them long enough since you listed each individual pros and cons. Why do you need outside inputs?


I just got the CS yesterday it was a good deal that I didn't want to pass up. I haven't ridden it in any chop, so I can't compare the ride to the Sundance. 

I like both boats, but need to choose one to keep. As mentioned, there are pros and cons to each. I am leaning toward the CS since it has more floor space. 

We usually stay in a protected bay, so ride is a factor, but not the only one.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Rickpcfl said:


> I just got the CS yesterday it was a good deal that I didn't want to pass up. I haven't ridden it in any chop, so I can't compare the ride to the Sundance.
> 
> I like both boats, but need to choose one to keep. As mentioned, there are pros and cons to each. I am leaning toward the CS since it has more floor space.
> 
> We usually stay in a protected bay, so ride is a factor, but not the only one.


OK. Now I understand.  

Why not keep both for a few few weeks and test them under various conditions before making a choice? Plenty of choppy days in the ICW and the bays. That would be my advice. 

As a seller, you'll get a better price closer to spring.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

you (and family/friends) will get beat up more with a flatter hull.

I've got a 20ft Sundance, B20CCR, with 115 hp and enjoy every minute on it.

can't compare it to the Carolina Skiff for you, but the suggestion about using both in similar conditions is "spot on" imo. :thumbsup: 
good luck with your decision.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I have owned three Carolina skiffs. Never a Sundance. That being said I agree that you wont tell a nickels difference in the rides. The sundance may have a slight v but it is still a skiff!!


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

I think you have already answered your question. You stated you are worried about ride and power. Sundance.
You bought the CS because of the deal...turn and go.


----------

